# My charger is not working... Help!



## gamebro (Apr 27, 2006)

Heylo again fine fellows =)

I recently gave in, and ordered an EVADER ST. I love it, and am glad I decided not to get some lame radio shack toys instead.

I have a problem though....The charger I orded, does not work correctly.
this is the charger-- http://store.batteryjunction.com/unsmch.html

And these are the batteries I am trying to charge with that charger-
http://store.batteryjunction.com/two738flnihi.html

I plug in a battery into this charger on the 1.8A setting and the light on the charger changes from green to red, indicating that it is charging...... However, a few minutes later the light goes back to green indicating that the battery is charged, or near fully charged.... But it is not!
The charger is cutting off too soon and no matter how many times I unplug, and plug it back in, it always cuts out after a few minutes. The batteries do not get charged, even if I leave them on for hours.

I have been using a 5 hour, generic charger I got for 10 bucks in a radio shack, and these batteries work fine on that, but I'd really love it if this quick charger worked =)
Am I doing something wrong? Is this charger broken? Or does it simply not work with the batteries I have?
I would contact the manufacturer, but there is no information anywhere on the charger, the instruction sheet, or the website I purchased it from, on who makes this product =?

(I am using the batteries in a Duratrax Evader ST, which the batteries are a very hard fit for this RC truck. I actually cracked open the protective cover on the wires at the base of the battery trying to make them fit into the RC truck. They continue to work fine however, it just looks bad is all.)

Is my charger junk?


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

not junk, just cheap. i've had that same problem with so many chargers in the last 16 years, up untill i finally spent the money on a good one.

the best thing you can do with that charger is put a fan on it... cool it down. get yourself a discharger, discharge the packs before recharging. make sure the batteries are cool before recharging. it's false peaking on ya. the fan, discharger, and letting the batteries cool will help.... but it will still false peak on you here and there. save up some cash and if you're still loving r/c cars, buy a better one. OR, if you can return it, do it..... and get another one from somewhere else.

hope that helps.


----------



## gamebro (Apr 27, 2006)

OH ok =0 So I got what I paid for lol..... Junk..... This is what I get for not listening to ya guys a while back in my first post asking about charges n such =)

Makes sense that the heat might be the problem.... Been miserably hot these past few days. I'll try some things and post the results here tommorow.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

I now the charger states that is charges NIHm but I would only trust a good grade charger to do this that has an adjustable delta peak setting.

I assume yours does not and depending on the batteries some will charge and some will not like you are experiencing.

It probably will charge NICADS just fine though.

Look here on the boards for a good used charger. or get a new one.

I remember charging with the old set it and babbysit it chargers with no peak - you knew your batteries were done by temp of holding them.

mc


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

i'll bet every single person on the forum will tell ya the same thing, lol.

live and learn.


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

It sounds like there is just something wrong with the charger. It should work perfect.


----------



## gamebro (Apr 27, 2006)

yep, I tried cooling the charger, and battery, and even changing the fuse, nothing is working.... It is a piece of junk charger.  

The $10 charger from radio shack works just fine though, so I think I'll just stick with that.


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

HEY GAME BRO,

We too had a simular problem even with some of the better charger's...

One problem we found was that the tamiya style connectors on the charger were heating up and sending a false peak to the charger as if the battery was fully charged ...

When we got a better grade of tamiya style connector the false peaking discontinued ...

It might be worth a try...

And if your really enjoying the r/c hobby gather the money and get the duratrax digital peak charger you mentioned in another post from the tower hobbies ... We have 4 of them and they are great charger's...

Another to consider is the MRC super brain 959...

Both of these are capable of charging Sub -c and aa /aaa batteries up to 8 cells nicad and NiMh...


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

if u want a cheap charger that works good, get a dynamite prophet plus. for like $50. i haven't had any problems with it so far.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

You really should be looking for a peak charger that will charge at at least 4 amps for batteries like that. At the lower amperage you mentioned, they will take forever to charge.
Read on this site in Rc 101 about battery care and charging.


----------

